

Has college dropout done the impossible and created a perpetual motion machine? - muriithi
http://www.thestar.com/sciencetech/article/300042

======
davidw
See this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=110034>

------
mark-t
It's not possible for the answer to that question to be yes. You can't do the
impossible. If he creates a perpetual motion machine, then it's not
impossible.

------
samwise
no ..... no he hasn't

------
mixmax
no

~~~
kingnothing
I clicked the comments solely to post "no." Looks like you beat me to it. :-)

~~~
mixmax
Sorry about that :-)

